# Dual boot with 2 discs



## fmw (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello,

right now I have the following setup:

ad4 is the BSD disk with all the slices onn the first SATA channel
ad0 is a WinXP disk with the windows MBR, which is master on the first IDE channel.

BIOS is set up to boot from ad4.

So the question is: how do I use boot0cfg for dual boot without touching the XP MBR?

Thanks, 
Frank


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2010)

`# boot0cfg /dev/ad4` should probably do the trick.


----------

